# Possibly our next home theater ...



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We have a possible house for our next home theater. I have a few questions though. It has about 8' tall windows on the right side of the room the full length of the room, with one identical window on the left side, and the room is open in the hall end which has round pillars. 

So the seller is the designer, and said they can change the room for us for a fee of course.

I was thinking of having them remove the windows, and wall the entry in as one option. The other option I was thinking would be to have them make wooden doors that would completely cover the windows. As far as the opening I was thinking have them integrate a wall with a nice 4' wide door for entry.

I will be running at least 2 DTS10 subs, and my new synergy speakers behind the screen. The screen will be on the current short wall which us a solid wall.
The room is symmetrical so the left side is identical. I will get more pics tomorrow of the room, but I think the room is actually larger than my Negatron one is now. If so I can go with a curved front screen and the ceiling beams would be great for attaching the atmos channels.

What do you think?









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Saved for future pics.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am estimating the room is 18' wide and 21' long.

One more question... would covering the windows with solid wood covers work as effectively as replacing the windows with brick or Concrete(I ask this as the stone wall separating the neighbor is about 5' behind the screen wall, and the side windows are single pain glass)? I think cosmetically the wood covers might look nicer plus allow the room to be used for a large living room as an alternative purpose. I could even hinge the fixed screen from the ceiling which would then reveal the audio equipment.









Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi Ron,

I like that room; the ceiling, the windows. I would go for wood doors, French style, nice thick wood to cover and uncover those very nice windows @ will. 
Your idea of dual purpose space is the right one; Spanish hospitality living room and conquistador movie time @ night with the lights dimmed perfectly.

Keep this very nice inviting room her cachet. IMO
_____

Just some pics (ideas):

















































Or this (drapes):


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I met with the seller today, and she thought removing them would be best for sound isolation. She said she would Integrate the styling of the windows with the new wall. I also found out the room is almost 19' wide and 29' Long! The ceilings are over 10' high too. She said she will build a wall between the pillars and Install a solid wood door for the entry. We will also have a split A/C setup in the house. She will also install a whole house surge protector for us. I can easily install atmos speakers to the beams in the ceiling too. Above the door will be a spot to mount the the projector too. I know I will have to do a lot of acoustic treatment as the floor is marble and the walls are all stone with a brick and wood ceiling. I hope we are able to get this house as it will fit all our needs.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

I hope for you Ron, and your wife. If one person deserves it it's you. 

Best regards


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks beautiful Ron. Lots of potential.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Now we have to sell our house to do a cash buy of the new house... I hope we can get it sold fast.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well it looks like we won't be getting this home as it is facing in the wrong direction for fungus sheu. It looks like we might go custom built. If we do I an shooting for a little longer and maybe even wider. If I get to go this route, I would like to run the synergy diy speakers on the surrounds, and maybe the atmos channels too. The speakers are around 200lbs each so they will need heavy duty supports and at least 12 foot ceilings. We will also be looking at electromagnetic interference in the new home, and I have been told to have cactus growing in the room knocks the interference down. This means we would have a equipment room with skylights and cactus growing in that room. Only the speakers would be in the room with all the other equipment in another room, possibly even the projector. If all goes right this is going to be an entirely different style of build. We hopefully will know what is going to happen in the next few months. I do know it will be a clay brick home, and we will be in Mexico. The only rooms that might have air conditioning will be the equipment room, and bedrooms. The walls will all be over 1 foot thick, and from what I saw on my trip last week the rooms stay nice and cool even when it is almost 80f outside which is about as hot as it gets where we are moving. The one thing is we will be at 5000 feet do the projector will need to be run in high altitude mode. The house will be a Spanish style with maybe a modern mix. I am pushing for at least 20' wide, and 30 feet long. 

I am thinking of making some bass traps for the area from the screen to the side walls... 2-4' wide x 4' deep. These would go on each side of the screen and go floor to ceiling. The front screen wall would have 2" deep roxul along the front wall, and some type of black material above the AT&T screen. The AT&T screen would lift up with hydraulics for displaying the front speakers, and maybe a flat panel tv... although I don't throw it it would be a waste of money to do this as moving from a 195" screen to a 70" might be a huge disappointment.

We love the curved brick ceilings, but I don't think it would look right in the HT with atmos channels so it will be a ceiling like the one in the pic.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

So the speakers are 3' deep (with a 60 degree width dispersion, and a 90 degree height dispersion. I thought this best since the speakers would be 27" wide versus with a 90 being almost 4' wide which would would but them only a couple of feet apart.), and would be used for 7 channels with a 15' wide screen with a viewing distance of about 12-15'. I also need to take into account diffusers on the rear wall which requires a 5' distance to the row of seating. I have also read that the surrounds need to be at least 5' from the closest listener. My curved row seating is 10' wide for 4 seats... ideally I would prefer to add one more seat or add 2 more seats with 3 to a row. I need at least 2' per side of the AT&T screen for bass traps too. Ideally for the anamorphic lense I need over 20' for the projector to scree too with more being better to eliminate a curved screen requirement.


Room width:
Option 1: I am thinking 2 3 seat rows might work out better as it would only require about 8' per row plus the 4' on the side for walking with the speakers being in front of or between rows and still being far enough away from the speakers. This setup requires a 16' width, but I could go to 20 due to the bass traps next to the screen.

Option 2: one 5 row seating which would be around 13', then 4' per side for walking we are then @ 21' width and surround side speakers definitely have to be in front of the seating and aimed a bit toward the mlp.


Room Length:
Option 2: with one row own seating. 
Screen 4' from the front wall, and front row 12' from screen, rear surround speakers 3' deep, allowing for 4' from seating would come out to 23'. 

Option 1: 2 rows adds about 6' bringing the room depth to 29'.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

With 2 rows I would have a room that is 20' wide, 29' long with a 13' ceiling.

With one row I would have a room that is 20' wide, 23' long, 13' a ceiling.

With 2 rows I would thinking I would be further away from the side channels making the side channel locations less locateable.

What would be best to do?


Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have tried sitting 10' from the screen and the pic looked fine.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am not sure of the ratios, but tried to make the difference of each dimension not divisible by the same number.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrterry (Jun 14, 2013)

Greetings,

From what I can see, the room looks pretty nice. For a start-off, I think closing off the rear wall is a must and you could put in some smart-looking cinema-style doors for this.

As you want to put the L-C-R speakers back of screen - which is correct - are you planning to build a baffle wall? The other question then would be - do you really need a curved screen?

Concerning the windows, would having daylight when wanted be a bonus? If this is the case, you could consider heavy pull drapes for both side of the room for symmetry and basic acoustic treatment while retaining some flexibility for the room.

Hope this helps and kind regards,

Terry Nelson


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well sad thing is the one I posted we won't be getting, but the new design we are looking at would be all walls solid with a 4' wide door for entry. For lighting I am thinking of sky lights positioned along great the walls to provide light for plants to keep the air nice and clean. All the electronic will be in another room behind the front wall and it will be a atrium with ceilings the same height as the HT room, and will house all the electronics except the projector... the other possibility is to have it behind the rear wall and have the atrium there. The equipment should be kept easily at 70f, and the plants will produce negative ions to make the house healthier by reducing positive ions, and producing oxygen. The house should be nice and cool year round draft without air conditioning just like the ones I looked at last week in 88f weather. Last week is the hottest it ever gets to according to past weather.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well we are now living in San Miguel de Allende Mexico in a temporary house until we either buy or build one. My projects are now starting. ? I now have the 14 channel amp up and running, but it will be torn back apart when the 5 or 7 k402 clone Synergy horns are built.The amps will be moved inside of each speaker along with a minidsp 2x4 (this is why I was asking about a processor with HDMI input, and fiber or analog outputs). The first item I have started on is our home entertainment rack for our living room. I have one rack in place so far, but I am still waiting on some 1' long 2" x 2", and 3"x 3" aluminum angle for supporting the shelves. The shelves are 20"×20", and were made from 2" thick Mesquite wood. I still need to make one more, and then add a few shelves connecting the 2 racks. This should be completed by the time we get going on the Synergy speakers. A friend of mine wants my help in building a CNC machine that can do 5'×10' pieces. This will be built in about 6 months from now, and then we will make the horn mold for the speakers. We will use the CNC Machine to make the cabinets, horn driver, and woofer mounts. Hopefully this will coincide with moving into our own new home. I am debating on also making some small synergy horns for our living room too.

I do not know why the pic is sideways...it was correct when i posted on FB. On top of the rack is the turntable i bought for my wife...a Pro-Ject RPM 1.3 Carbon covered by my wifes makeshift dustcover (untill I make a sandbox for the turntable to rest on, and attach the dustcover to).


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice audio rack.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am waiting on a 6' piece of t channel so I can finish the rack. Hopefully this weekend I will have the 2nd rack completed, and also have the center piece completed with a plywood shelf. I figure no need to use Mesquite for that part since it might change when we move again.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Since we are in the process of purchasing our home (which is different than the one in this thread)... I have started a new thread called Negatron 2.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------

